# Why ???????



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We need some detective work here.

Why did npd_323 change his screen name ??

This thread should produce some good fun answers LOL


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He no longer works for National Parts Depot, the 323 was his cashier number.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

My question isn't why, but how?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

resqjyw0 said:


> My question isn't why, but how?


+1 ???


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually...yea.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Actually...yea.


I don't blame you; it must be a real pain in the ass to remember your screen name.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I don't blame you; it must be a real pain in the ass to remember your screen name.


:L:

Bruce, you're absolutely right. I had to write it down when I first joined because it was totally random and a real pain in the ass to remember. After about a year and a half, I finally don't have to look at that piece of paper when I clear out all the cookies on my computer.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> I had to change my name *and* job because of a stalker...


The police are not stalkers....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

How is easy... just ask and you shall receive.


----------

